# Don't want to open OpenOffice.Org3 on startup



## htutt (Oct 25, 2011)

I have problem with OpenOffice.Org3. I don't want opening OpenOffice.org on Startup. I'm using xfce4. I uncheck OpenOffice in Sessions and Startup of xfce 4 setting manager. But it's still opening on Startup. I looked for it in the options of OpenOffice.org, I don't find any for that.
I always have to close OpenOffice whenever I go into xfce with [CMD="startx"][/CMD]. Please help!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2011)

Close all applications and log off. Make sure "Save this session" is checked. That will clear everything. You probably had it running, logged off and had "Save this session" checked.


----------



## htutt (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you, SirDice. Cool! Just one shot!! The problem is solved.


----------

